# Audi RS6 - Ceramic Pro - detailR - Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

This gorgeous Audi RS6 in a pretty rare Nogaro Blue came in for a bit of an all round detail.
A new purchase for a long time customer - it wasn't quite up to his standards.

The order of the detail...

Full safe wash and decontamination.
Major Enhancement Detail - 2 stage machine polish.
Ceramic Pro 9H and Light ceramic coatings.
Ceramic pro Wheel & Caliper applied to wheel faces.
Ceramic Pro Rain applied to all exterior glass.
Interior detail including protection for leather, fabrics and plastics.
Engine bay detail.
Front bumper painted at the last minute.

The car on arrival.
The bumper didn't turn up with the car... it was painted the wrong colour 4 times and took years off of my life - before it finally went to my recommended body shop who nailed it first time 

20180219_111446 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_111456 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Wheels, tyres and arches first.

20180219_113632 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_114505 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_124944 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_125318 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Full Auto Finesse safe wash process.

20180219_125318 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_115604 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Every panel was littered with tar.

20180219_123714 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_123743 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

And as it's an RS6... lots of brake dust.

20180219_125059 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_125107 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The rear badges were removed, as requested.

20180219_155729 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The car was clayed before the delicate areas were masked up and machine polishing could begin.

20180219_160406 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_161713 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_162719 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_164316 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_164431 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_164942 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_170317 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180219_172004 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_105853 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_110122 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_111102 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_103126 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_103345 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_111112 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_141322 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_141748 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_111234 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_113430 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_141847 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_142318 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_151002 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_151615 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_151625 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_151705 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_152336 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_172949 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_173605 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_174716 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_174829 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_174847 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180220_180502 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_085142 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_090030 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_103227 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_104419 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_110012 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_110918 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_120245 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_120325 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_123303 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_123411 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_132232 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_132640 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_134306 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180222_094259 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180222_094920 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_113650 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180221_115550 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180223_112607 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The paint work was refined and followed with Ceramic Pro Nano Polish applied via machine as a primer for the ceramic coatings.

20180221_174943 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Exterior glass protected.

20180223_142350 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

SunTek Ultra PPF applied to leading edge of the bonnet.

20180222_124101 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180222_110643 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180222_094154 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

As the bumper was still missing, it felt like a good opportunity to dress and protect behind it.

20180221_163033 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The interior was deep cleaned and protected.

20180225_222714 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Ceramic Pro 9H & Light applied to the paintwork.
The wheels were coated, all exterior trims dressed.

20180225_222413 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The front bumper was painted and we managed to fit it around 10 o'clock on the Sunday night.

And the finished result.

20180225_221450 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180225_221442 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180225_221344 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180225_221254 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180225_221428_001 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180225_221246 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

IMG_20180226_001551_946 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

IMG_20180226_001819_629 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

IMG_20180226_002120_078 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

IMG_20180226_002515_317 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

If there are any steps you'd like to see in these write ups that I'm leaving out, just let me know and I'll try and add them in future.

Thanks for reading 

Richard.

IMG_20180226_002515_316 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

That is a lovely colour on that, top work again by the way!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Belter of a car and a great finished job.


----------



## Chownie (May 16, 2014)

One of my dream cars and superb job. Love that colour!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That is stunning, great work :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

fantastic car and work! love it!


----------



## tripod (Feb 8, 2018)

Great job - it looks stunning in the blue.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Richard, Could you Show HOW you get a great finish on the interior & what you use.
thanks. Alan


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

What a stunner 
Great results


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

utterly insane car


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:argie::argie: I'am speechless, love those yellow calipers. :thumb:


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Looking amazing and as above the calipers work so well.
Dm


----------



## Seat73 (Jan 17, 2014)

stunning.. one day.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nogaro + RS6 = Perfection


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Fair bit of panel to sort out there. Top job!:thumb:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Great job. Stunning finish.

But note to self - Wow! That Nogaro Blue is an unforgiving paint!

Peter


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Love these. Performance and practicality rolled into one big awesome car.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks very much everyone 

The RS6 is an incredible car.
The full Miltek exhaust system made this one sound super aggressive!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning car and immense work 

But, call me a picky git, and I know it wasn't you who did this.......Silver balance weights on Black wheels......god almighty, when will they learn!!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I love these cars. Great finish you've got there. Lovely job.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

LOVE IT! great results on a stunning car!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Stunning work, really nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Now that is bang on, lovely work. Fantastic colour, wheel and calliper combo


----------

